# Own San Andreas on Digital HD on September 22 or on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, or DVD on October 13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Edge-of-your-seat action at its best!”

- Mark S. Allen, CBS TV



DWAYNE JOHNSON COMES TO THE RESCUE WHEN

*SAN ANDREAS*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY 3D COMBO PACK, BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD FROM WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Own it early on Digital HD on September 22nd

Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on October 13th



Burbank, CA, July 16, 2015 – Where will you be, who will you be with and who will you save when “San Andreas” arrives onto Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD. “San Andreas” follows a rescue helicopter pilot (Dwayne Johnson) and his estranged wife (Carla Gugino,“Night at the Museum,” TV’s “Entourage”) as they make their way to San Francisco to save their only daughter. The film will be available early on Digital HD on October 6.



“San Andreas” reunites Dwayne Johnson with director Brad Peyton and producer Beau Flynn, following their collaboration on the global hit “Journey 2: The Mysterious Island.” The film also stars Alexandra Daddario (“Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters,” TV’s “True Detective”), Ioan Gruffudd (“Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer”), Archie Panjabi (TV’s “The Good Wife”), Hugo Johnstone-Burt (Australian TV’s “Home and Away”), Art Parkinson (TV’s “Game of Thrones”) and Oscar® nominee Paul Giamatti (“Cinderella Man”).



“San Andreas,” is presented by New Line Cinema, in association with Village Roadshow Pictures. Richard Brener, Samuel J. Brown, Michael Disco, Toby Emmerich, Rob Cowan, Tripp Vinson and Bruce Berman served as executive producers of “San Andreas,” which was shot on location in The Gold Coast and Brisbane, Queensland, Australia, and in Los Angeles and San Francisco. The screenplay is by Carlton Cuse and the story is by Andre Fabrizio & Jeremy Passmore.



“San Andreas” will be available on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95, Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and 2-disc DVD Special Edition for $28.98. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in 3D hi-definition, hi-definition and standard definition; the Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray; and the DVD features the theatrical version in standard definition. All versions include a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “San Andreas” via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



After the infamous San Andreas Fault gives, triggering a magnitude 9-plus earthquake in California, a search and rescue helicopter pilot (Dwayne Johnson) and his estranged wife (Carla Gugino) make their way together from Los Angeles to San Francisco to save their only daughter. 



But their treacherous journey north is only the beginning. And when they think the worst may be over…it’s just getting started.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“San Andreas” 3D Blu-Ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack and Standard Definition 2-Disc DVD contain the following special features:

· Commentary by Director Brad Peyton

· San Andreas: The Real Fault Line

· Dwayne Johnson to the Rescue

· Scoring the Quake

· Deleted Scenes

· Deleted Scenes with Commentary by Director Brad Peyton

· Gag Reel

Stunt Reel



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On October 6, “San Andreas” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. “San Andreas” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.









BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

3D Blu-Ray Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99 

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: October 20, 2015

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

3D Languages: English, Canadian French, Latin Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

3D Subtitles: English SDH, Parisian French, Latin Spanish, Bahasa – Indonesia, Cantonese, Korean, Thai, Estonia, Lithuania, Latvia



Running Time: 114 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 for intense disaster action and mayhem throughout, and brief strong language

DOLBY ATMOS DOLBY AUDIO [CC]​


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

quick error updating. WB has updated us that the new release dates for the Digital HD version is September 22nd, and the Blu-ray/DVD is coming out on the 13th of October instead of the 22nd


----------

